# Difference in personality LH vs SH



## amyscrazy

Do those of you who own both or have owned both, think there is a difference in the personality of LH chis vs SH chis?


----------



## Brodysmom

I've heard there is a difference. That the LH are calmer and more loving and the short coats are wild and crazy. I can vouch for the wild and crazy part with Brody. He is constantly playing. If he was a big dog, he'd drive me bonkers. He's like a little wind up toy ... either playing like a madman, or sound asleep.


----------



## amyscrazy

I was asking because Clara Bow is wild, even though she is tiny she is crazy. Luna isn't like that at all.


----------



## Brodysmom

I will be interested to hear what others have to say!!! But I heard that there is a personality difference between the coats. We'll see if it rings true here.


----------



## JRZL

i have 2 of each - one of my l/c is really calm but the other 3 (1 l/c & 2 s/c ) are crazy and love running and jumping around


----------



## phoebedog

very interesting. Charlie is s/h and he's as mad as a hatter. It's wierd that there could be a real difference based on there coat. I also heard a simular thing with pugs the fawn are meant to be more calm than the black lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

my dexter is bonkers as well. he does zoomies like crazy and jumps off and on the couch. runs twds my room and then out. ive heard hes calm when im not home though lol! he sits there like a goodboy but when i come back he cant sit still unless hes gotten his dinner and knocks out afterwards...hmmm...interesting.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

I have had both Long Coats and Smooth Coats. Long Coats are slightly more mellow. Not like they are a different breed or anything though...


----------



## MChis

Maribelle (my only LC) is more mellow when it comes to going out & about around new people & such HOWEVER she is my barker.







The others will bark but will generally mind my "enough" commands. There is no stopping Maribelle unless I hand her off to whoever she is barking/growling at...then she'll be fine with them. On the other hand...I'd not dare to just hand Matilda, Milo & Maxwell over to a stranger like I would Maribelle because they have more of a fear aggression issue. All of different levels but I'm much more comfortable with Maribelle being handled by anyone...as long as they hold on tight (since she is quite squirmy to get back to mom!  ) Marley...he loves people! He's our most laid back Chi of all when it comes to being around new people.

Now if we are talking about crazy VS lazy around the house in their own space... Milo is BY FAR our most laid back. He'd sleep all day long in bed if he had it his way and didn't have 4 others encouraging a little movement & interaction. LOL The other 4 are about equal when it comes to the crazy-o-meter. Matilda is a bit more demanding with human interaction though - she is forever leaving toys next to you or your feet in hopes you'll play fetch. :daisy:

As far as kisses & loves they are all about equal as well.


----------



## Ivy's mom

I think it is a toss up. I know all of my sc are pretty dang good. I wouldn't say any are crazy at all. Willow is the laid back one of all 3, but I think from what I have heard it is more of a female/ male thing than lc or sc , and personality. I don't think any dog has the same personality of another. Each are all sooo individual in thier own way. Interesting topic though 

Lori

Lori


----------



## KayC

Zoey is wild and crazy....


----------



## Gingersmom

My long coats are a tad mellower then my smooth ever was....and yep, I can hand the long coats off with no problems..but never would I with the smooth. Although, the smallest(Abby) is the one that thinks barking's her life at home.


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS

Now that I think about it my l/h is alot calmer than my s/h...Logan is so much sweeter too. He is a little crazy when he plays with Picasso...but I think thats Pico's nutty merle gene rubbing off..lol.


----------



## Wahmom

Great Thread!

I have 3 SH & 2LH and I see a definite difference. My SH seem to almost have their intensity dial turned up a little more. It's like the SH feel,react and do everything in revved up mode. I've noticed this too, when I correct any of my crew, Izzy & Cricket take it better than Peanut,Honey & Parfait do. I'm not talking about anything major in my corrections either-just saying uh-uh in a lower tone of voice-with the 3 SH girls it's the end of the world! The 3SH are very clingy too, the 2LH don't need to be touching me at all times.

I know that I've read it somewhere...what was added to get the longcoat? 

Oh and mine all came to me through rescue so it can't be a lineage thing...


----------



## WeLoveHiro

hiro is a lil fiesty boy... wildboy thru and thru


----------



## Georgia24

I have never owned a short hair- but I can say that my LH chi's for the most part are calm. My late Georgia was a little more high strung, however, I think because she grew up with only me and my boyfriend for a few years before being introduced to large groups of people. My Jax, living with a big family, is SUPER friendly. Friends cannot believe he is a Chi! He has no qualities of the "stereotypical chi.


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande

wow, my guys are the total opposite of all yours. My SH is calm and my LH is the most craziest dog I have met.


----------



## rocky scotland

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey is wild and crazy....





Brodysmom said:


> I've heard there is a difference. That the LH are calmer and more loving and the short coats are wild and crazy. I can vouch for the wild and crazy part with Brody. He is constantly playing. If he was a big dog, he'd drive me bonkers. He's like a little wind up toy ... either playing like a madman, or sound asleep.


!

This sounds like Rocky, WHERE does he get the energy!!! LOL!, He is a wild little boy


----------



## *Chloe*

I used to think there was a difference when i just had Twig as shes a lot calmer than my SIL's 2 smooth coats who are crazy, but Bentley its crazier and has more energy than all of them, i guess there are exceptions


----------



## catz4m8z

Hmmm, I hadnt really thought about it but Adam (LH) is more laid back then Heidi (SH). Cat bothering aside he is quite laid back and very confidant when out and about. Heidi is more nervy and in constant motion.
2 examples- dinner time and Adam will be waiting quietly for his bowl. Heidi will be jumping up and down, up and down, all the time!
Also the other day she was under my blanket on the sofa (another crucial difference!SH equals heat seeking missile!) and she started to bark. I thought she was dreaming but realiesed she was wide awake doing quiet watchdog barks for something nobody else even saw/heard!!


----------



## Yoshismom

My LC and SC are very similiar in personality although my LC is more energetic and playful than my SC. I know many more high strung and almost aggressive LC's lol!


----------



## Ciarra

I actually have 3 LC and 3 SC and then a Chinese Crested hairless lol. But I agree my LC are so much calmer and listen better than my SC. My SC are rebels and love to play and be annoyying and not much for cuddling. Its when they feel like it.


----------



## Raindancer411

With my lot its a mix... Daisy (s/c) is laid back and Remy (l/c) is mad, but Millie (l/c) is laid back also...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Mine are all wuite livley? lol except Tiny hes relatively chilled and not to sure on strangers lol


----------



## mandiepantz

Bella is a SC and totally wild and crazy, lol


----------



## Vivid

Now that it was brought up.... what was added to get the long coat chihuahua? Was it cross bred? I tried google-ing it but i just keep coming with lame fad kennels... not cool.

If anyone knows where i could find the answer or could inform me i would appreciate it.


----------



## Jo-bell

Here is some information that I found. The reference is at the bottom.

The history of the Chihuahua* or Techichi, is traceable back to the ninth century It is likely that it went back to a period prior to the Mayan tribes in the fifth century. Evidence of this little dog's existence during the several centuries the Toltecs who occupied what is now Mexico City dates back to the ninth century. The evidence has firmly established the Techichi to the Toltec period. There are pictures carved in stone still in existence in the Monastery of Huejotzingo, on the Highway from Mexico City to Puebla. The monastery was constructed around 1530 from materials taken from Pyramids of Cholula built by the Toltecs. These carvings give a full-head view and a full picture of a little dog that looks approximately like the Chihuahua of today. There is also some evidence of the little dogs existence in the remains of pyramid constructions at Chichen Itza in distant Yucatan. 

Most of the Toltec civilization was around Tula which is close to the present Mexico City. Most of the relics are found here and the speculation is that the earliest specimens of the breed were found in this location in the state of Chihuahua. The dogs were found in 1850 in old ruins near Casas Grandes, which are believed to be the ruins of the palace built by Emperor Montezuma I. 

The relics of the Techichi indicate that the breed was longhaired and mute. There is speculation that the size of the Chihuahua was reduced by crossing the Techichi with a small hairless dog brought from Asia to Alaska over the land bridge where the Bering Strait now runs. 

The Aztecs conquered the Toltecs and flourished for several centuries and there was a time when the wealthy regarded the blue-colored Chihuahuas as sacred. At the same time, the common people had little or no use for these little dogs and they were even used for food. 

Cortez conquered Montezuma's possessions during his 1519-20 crusade in Mexico. There is little or no record of Montezuma's dogs for several centuries. 

There is a historic letter written by Christopher Columbus stating that in Cuba he found a small dog that was mute. Aztecs were not seafarers so it is theorized that they did not take the Techichi to Cuba. 

Archaeologist have found remains of the Chihuahua in human graves in both Mexico and the United states. It is speculated that the little dog played a part in the religious and mythological life of the Aztecs. 

The Tiny Chihuahua of today endured many changes. His color variations are limited only by the imagination. The smooth coated variety is still the most publicly recognized, but the long-coat variety has increased in numbers and popularity. 

*this portion of the Chihuahua History excerpted from the Official Publication of the American Kennel Club THE COMPLETE DOG BOOK, Golden Anniversary Edition, 1983, 16th edition-fifth printing, HOWELL BOOK HOUSE, Inc.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Ive found every Chihuahua is different. Maybe it just depends on their personality and the environment they live in


----------



## kobi0326

My LC is much more energetic than my SC's and constantly wants to play fetch, has zoomies etc. which my SC's have no interest in. My SC's are wild only when playing with each other, otherwise, they are clam and mellow boys. I'd say my LC is much calmer only when it comes to meeting strange people/dogs, he'll bark at them for a few minutes, but then he'll go get his toy and want to play fetch, lol...while, my SC's take quite awhile (if ever) to warm up to strange ppl/dogs.


----------



## TinyGiant

Wow I never heard of this. Shiloh was a very calm puppy, he just pretty much wanted to curl up in my lap all the time.

I don't know why coat length would have anything to do with that!


----------



## TinyGiant

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey is wild and crazy....


I can just look in her eyes and tell that, she is gorgeous too and I think she knows it. :lol:


----------



## Jessamy

I have both and though Tessa is very loving and calm so is one of my short coats Daisy. The only really wild and playful one I have is Siggy. She never runs out of energy.


----------



## snazzychi

i have william the s/c and tallulah the semi l/c. he is sooooooooo naughty and my husband calls him a trouble causer! (he is, but i dont admit it!) she is more loving and will settle on a knee and be fussed and go to sleep, he will jump on ur knee and lick you all over unless u give him constant contact. x


----------



## dizzylola

Hmmm...this is very curious. It seems the consensus is that LC's are a tad calmer? I don't have any experience with the SC's, but my Pip (LC) is a doll in the house (calm, cuddles, will play with toys w/out being naughty, etc)...but doesn't stop him from being able to go out for a 4mile run!


----------



## MndaNGmoe

hum i dont know. I have a short haired and hes not very crazy. He plays but hes also loving and loves to cuddle and watch a movie with you.


----------



## Wahmom

Vivid said:


> Now that it was brought up.... what was added to get the long coat chihuahua? Was it cross bred? I tried google-ing it but i just keep coming with lame fad kennels... not cool.
> 
> If anyone knows where i could find the answer or could inform me i would appreciate it.


One of my breed books -I'm still trying to find it- said that one of the small spaniel breeds (Cavalier,etc) might have been the outcross. This is just me but maybe that's why the majority of LH are calmer...


----------



## Vivid

Wahmom said:


> One of my breed books -I'm still trying to find it- said that one of the small spaniel breeds (Cavalier,etc) might have been the outcross. This is just me but maybe that's why the majority of LH are calmer...



I just read something similar to that on a website but then my pc shut off and i lost the website. I will be trying to relocate it. I think the website said it was a spaniel breed as well.


----------



## Jo-bell

Wahmom said:


> One of my breed books -I'm still trying to find it- said that one of the small spaniel breeds (Cavalier,etc) might have been the outcross. This is just me but maybe that's why the majority of LH are calmer...



I put some info about it on the previous page. the reference is at the bottom. It seems that the short coats were the ones that were cross-bred (according to the info anyway)


----------

